# Messages d'alerte sur "R"



## Aurélie85 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour!  

J'ai besoin de votre aide... Je travaille sur "R" et depuis aujourd'hui, il me fait des trucs bizarres, des messages d'alerte s'affichent sur la console et l'appli se bloque au bout d'un moment. 

Les messages sont ceux-l&#224; (en gros hein): 

2007-11-06 14:17:05.564 R[4199] -[NSBigMutableString characterAtIndex:] called with out-of-bounds index. For apps linked on Tiger this will raise an exception. For earlier apps it will produce this one-time warning and continue with existing behavior (which is undefined).
2007-11-06 14:17:05.565 R[4199] *** REngine.runREPL: caught ObjC exception in the main loop. Update to the latest GUI version and consider reporting this properly (see FAQ) if it persists and is not known. 
*** reason: *** -[NSBigMutableString characterAtIndex:]: Range or index out of bounds
*** name: NSRangeException, info: (null)
*** Version: R 2.6.0 (43063) R.app R 2.6.0 GUI 1.21 (4815)/ppc
Consider saving your work soon in case this develops into a problem.

Les messages s'affichent en boucle et mon ordi s'emballe! Au point que j'arrive m&#234;me plus &#224; faire quoi que ce soit dans la console.

J'ai la version R 2.6.0 GUI 1.21 (4815) (4815), et je suis encore sous 10.4.9. 

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire, je pige pas grand-chose aux alertes... T&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re version GUI? C'est quoi ce truc... ? :rose: En plus, le text appara&#238;t en rouge, on dirait que y a tout qui va exploser!  Bon, tr&#232;ve de plaisanterie, c'est surtout tr&#232;s emb&#234;tant, parce que je peux plus travailler...

Me conna&#238;t rien... :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## ntx (6 Novembre 2007)

Quelque chose a été modifié ou mis à jour récemment dans ton système ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Novembre 2007)

dans mon syst&#232;me? Heu, la mise &#224; jour de iTunes &#224; 7.5...  

C'est grave docteur? :rose:

"Update to the latest GUI version and consider reporting this properly (see FAQ) if it persists and is not known" C'est pas de l&#224; que vient le souci?


----------



## ntx (6 Novembre 2007)

GUI : Graphic User Interface
Si avec iTunes tu as aussi mis à jour Quicktime, ça peut venir de là. Il faudrait aller voir sur le site du projet si d'autres personnes sont confrontées au même problème.


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Novembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> GUI : Graphic User Interface
> Si avec iTunes tu as aussi mis &#224; jour Quicktime, &#231;a peut venir de l&#224;. Il faudrait aller voir sur le site du projet si d'autres personnes sont confront&#233;es au m&#234;me probl&#232;me.



Non, j'avais mis que iTunes &#224; jour, pas envie de red&#233;marrer ma machine. 

Je reviens du site du project. Comment dire? 
Je vois bien que y a des gens qui ont des bugs, mais je ne sais pas les lire, je ne ma&#238;trise ni l'anglais ni le langage de programmation...   J'ai lu quelques trucs, mais la plupart, ce sont des bugs de commandes qui sont report&#233;s.

Bon, s'il me faut updater GUI, c'est o&#249; qu'on fait &#231;a?


----------



## ntx (7 Novembre 2007)

La mise à jour de la GUI doit être sur leur site, si tu n'as pas déjà la dernière version.
Ensuite il reste aussi la possibilité d'un problème venu de la cohabitation de la dernière version de iTunes avec la 10.4.9. Peut être faire la mise à jour en 10.4.10 ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Novembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> La mise &#224; jour de la GUI doit &#234;tre sur leur site, si tu n'as pas d&#233;j&#224; la derni&#232;re version.
> Ensuite il reste aussi la possibilit&#233; d'un probl&#232;me venu de la cohabitation de la derni&#232;re version de iTunes avec la 10.4.9. Peut &#234;tre faire la mise &#224; jour en 10.4.10 ?



Alors, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charger un lien ici: http://stat.ethz.ch/CRAN/ qui se nomme "Mac-GUI-1.21.tar.gz". Une fois ouvert, je vois pas trop quoi faire, il y a 22 dossiers, mais aucun "installeur"... 

Sinon, pour la mise-&#224;-jour 10.4.10, j'ai les boules (si si, &#231;a se peut), j'ai eu des soucis avec &#224; l'&#233;poque. Je la lancerai d&#232;s que j'aurais baikupt&#233;.


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2007)

Sources for the R.app GUI 1.21 for Mac OS X. This file is only needed if you want to join the development of the GUI, it is not intended for regular users. Read the INSTALL file for further instructions.

la seul solu, c,est d'aller sur la mailing list R et de signale le prob et que quelqu'un corrige rapiemment le trunk (si ce n'est pas deja fait), 
puis de rebuild depuis le source


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Novembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> Sources for the R.app GUI 1.21 for Mac OS X. This file is only needed if you want to join the development of the GUI, it is not intended for regular users. Read the INSTALL file for further instructions.
> 
> la seul solu, c,est d'aller sur la mailing list R et de signale le prob et que quelqu'un corrige rapiemment le trunk (si ce n'est pas deja fait),
> puis de rebuild depuis le source



:mouais: 

Je présume que le signalement d'un problème doit se faire en anglais. 

:mouais: 

Et que la réponse parviendra en anglais.

:mouais: 

Bon, je vais demander direct au prof quoi... 

:hein:


----------

